# New DVD release - Pacific Theater USAAF action



## chicoartist (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

Here's the cover, and a "filmstrip" I did of a few screengrabs. This 2-hour DVD will be available next week. I'll be turning on the purchase links Wednesday. See here:
http://wademeyersart.tripod.com/id69.html

Should be a winner!

Wade


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow! Cant wait for this.


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys,

The link to purchase this DVD is now turned on. Access my site through the link in the first post above.

More very, very soon!

Wade


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

I didn't get that one, but I got the guncam one and the one about the Sicily invasion. Some of the video quality is amazing for it's age! The color Kodachrome stuff was really excellent! 

Great stuff, Wade! And thanks for the callback.


----------



## chicoartist (Feb 14, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Some of the video quality is amazing for it's age! The color Kodachrome stuff was really excellent!



Thanks ... most of our offerings are direct-to-DVD transfers from National Archives masters, thus eliminating the video "lossy" step. The producer of my titles (I am the only one selling his line of DVDs) makes his living selling stock footage to Discovery Channel and The History Channel, among many others, productions, so he's got enough archived to make many more titles (which we're working on). He's the film expert, I help in lumping the footage together into sell-able "titles".

We've got an 8th Air Force fighter title that is going to, well, knock your socks off! Ultra-rare footage of Johnson, Preddy, Gabreski, et al. Some color 56th FG stuff and, geez, tons more. 

We're also expanding to include some documentary titles which are currently available in places, but ours will be of much higher quality - something our customers are coming to expect from us.

Thx!

Wade


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2006)

OOH! The 8th AF fighter DVD sounds really cool! Any chance it will be out by May? I have my birthday coming up and that would be an excellent idea.


----------



## chicoartist (Feb 14, 2006)

evangilder said:


> OOH! The 8th AF fighter DVD sounds really cool! Any chance it will be out by May? I have my birthday coming up and that would be an excellent idea.



That shouldn't be a problem. Send me an email and I'll put you on my newsletter list.

Thx,

Wade


----------

